# Brazil???



## willy2008

Por que en muchos lugares he visto escrita la palabra brasil con Z, inclusive en este foro.
Valeu.


----------



## Vanda

Porque as pessoas estão usando a forma do inglês.  Você me fez lembrar uma aluna de inglês que tive: quando ia corrigir alguma produção de texto no inglês, ela sempre me dizia: "Professora eu sei que no inglês se escreve com z, mas, por favor, não corrija meu Brasil com s". Depois duma desta o que me restava fazer?


----------



## coquis14

Yo pienso lo mismo que *Vanda* *Willy *, me produce el mismo desagrado que cuando veo a gente hispana escribir Mé*x*ico , incluso me*j*icanos.
Saludos


----------



## olivinha

coquis14 said:


> Yo pienso lo mismo que *Vanda* *Willy *, me produce el mismo desagrado que cuando veo a gente hispana escribir Mé*x*ico , incluso me*j*icanos.
> Saludos


 
Sei que aqui entramos no off-topic, mas esta história é um ninho de marimbondo que é melhor não cutucar, Coquis. 
Na Califórnia, tive muuuuitos amigos, conhecidos, companheiros de trabalho mexicanos e me lembro que "la única grafía considerada correcta por los mexicanos y preferida por la gran mayoría de los hispanohablantes es _México_." Muitos mexicanos inclusive relacionam a grafia "Méjico" com o colonialismo espanhol. 
Também me lembro que no _Cultural forum_, houve uma discussão sobre isso, mas teve que ser fechada porque a coisa esquentou demais.
De todas as formas as duas grafias são aceitas pela RAE, porém entendo que a grafía "Méjico" derivou de "México", a original.

Voltando ao tópico:
_Quem comeu, comeu, quem não comeu não come mais _
_Brasil com Z jamais. _
_Brasil, meu Brasil /__Com s fica bem mais forte _
_No sul, no centro, no norte..._
_O que é de nossa terra / Sem esta de americanizar. _


----------



## Outsider

Penso que a grafia inglesa, com "z", se baseia provavelmente numa grafia portuguesa antiga. Há muitas palavras que hoje em dia se escrevem com "s", mas há dois ou três séculos estava na moda escreverem-se com "z". Por exemplo, já se escreveu "portuguez" e "portuguezes".
Hoje em dia, a norma na língua portuguesa é escrever "Brasil", com "s".


----------



## coquis14

olivinha said:


> Sei que aqui entramos no off-topic, mas esta história é um ninho de marimbondo que é melhor não cutucar, Coquis.
> Na Califórnia, tive muuuuitos amigos, conhecidos, companheiros de trabalho mexicanos e me lembro que "la única grafía considerada correcta por los mexicanos y preferida por la gran mayoría de los hispanohablantes es _México_." Muitos mexicanos inclusive relacionam a grafia "Méjico" com o colonialismo espanhol.
> Também me lembro que no _Cultural forum_, houve uma discussão sobre isso, mas teve que ser fechada porque a coisa esquentou demais.
> De todas as formas as duas grafias são aceitas pela RAE, porém entendo que a grafía "Méjico" derivou de "México", a original.
> 
> Voltando ao tópico:
> _Quem comeu, comeu, quem não comeu não come mais _
> _Brasil com Z jamais. _
> _Brasil, meu Brasil /__Com s fica bem mais forte _
> _No sul, no centro, no norte..._
> _O que é de nossa terra / Sem esta de americanizar. _


 Fique tranqüila, já tive essa (quente) discussão também.


----------



## Pedro Barreda y Zaldívar

coquis14 said:


> Yo pienso lo mismo que *Vanda* *Willy *, me produce el mismo desagrado que cuando veo a gente hispana escribir Mé*x*ico , incluso me*j*icanos.
> Saludos


 
Ao contrário de 'Méjico' (erro de ortografia para nós os mexicanos), 'Brasil' é a palavra certa em bom português brasileiro e em espanhol; por isso, acho que só devemos usar 'Brazil' em inglês.


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Pedro Barreda y Zaldívar said:


> Ao contrário de 'Méjico' (erro de ortografia para nós os mexicanos), 'Brasil' é a palavra certa em bom português brasileiro e em espanhol; *por isso, acho que só devemos usar 'Brazil' em inglês.*



Mas, acho que é justamente isso o que vimos fazendo...


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

Outsider said:


> Penso que a grafia inglesa, com "z", se baseia provavelmente numa grafia portuguesa antiga. Há muitas palavras que hoje em dia se escrevem com "s", mas há dois ou três séculos estava na moda escreverem-se com "z". Por exemplo, já se escreveu "portuguez" e "portuguezes".
> Hoje em dia, a norma na língua portuguesa é escrever "Brasil", com "s".


Muito interessante Out. 
 
Minha impressão sempre foi que a grafia inglesa é com "Z" por uma questão de pronunciação. Achava que se um anglo-falante lia "Brasil", ia dizer uma coisa como [Breísil]. 
 
Abcs.


----------



## Outsider

Bem, existe a palavra inglesa _basil_, que se pronuncia [ˈbæzəl] ou [ˈbeɪzəl]. Mas em inglês geralmente não há diferença na pronúncia das letras "s" e "z" quando vêm entre vogais.


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

Sim. Eu estava enganado.


----------



## Carfer

Tanto quanto sei, Outsider tem razão. Brasil já se escreveu com 'z' em português, tal como a palavra 'brasa', que deu o nome ao 'pau-brasil' do qual, dizem, derivou o nome do país.


----------



## coolbrowne

Giorgio Lontano said:


> Sim. Eu estava enganado.


Sim, mas não por causa de 


Outsider said:


> Bem, existe a palavra inglesa _basil_, que se pronuncia [ˈbæzəl] ou [ˈbeɪzəl]. Mas em inglês geralmente não há diferença na pronúncia das letras "s" e "z" quando vêm entre vogais.


Veja que não se trata da pronúncia de "s" ou "z" mas de como a presença de uma ou outra dessas letras afetaria a tendência de um aglófono ao tentar pronunciar o "a" que a precede. 

De fato, o _post_ anterior de *Outsider* traz a melhor possibilidade:


Outsider said:


> Penso que a grafia inglesa, com "z", se baseia provavelmente numa grafia portuguesa antiga...


Até mais ver...


----------

